# 54 vs 56 s3? 5'10.5



## ccwaskier (Oct 20, 2008)

I am looking for a new bike. I am young and athletic, but not very flexible. I am 5'10.5, but am all legs. The reach on my current bike is too long. I typically ride a 56cm bike and test rode a 56 RS. It felt fine and better than my current bike, but still on the long side. I also didn't really like the more upright and not as responsive feel. Then i tested a a 54cm S3. Having long legs on the 54cm, there was a lot of seatpost, but the bike felt really good. I liked the reach. There was quite a bit of drop, but it felt pretty good. I rarely ride in the drops. Is a 54 cm bike too small? Any suggestions?


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*for what it's worth...*

I ride a P2C, so that might not mean a lot when comparing to the RS or R3.

I'm 5'10 (31 inch inseam) and fit quite nicely on a 54 cm P2C.


----------



## John Kuhl (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't know if this will help, but I'm 6'1"and 
ride a size 56 SLC-SL. The fit is great.

Best, John


----------



## John H in MD (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm 5' 9.5" and I ride a 54 R3 SL and the fit is perfect. My proportions lean toward short legs and long torso, however. My stem is 120mm.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I would take a smaller bike by one size and use the longer stem if you needed. I have the same height as John H in MD and ride the same size with 100mm stem. If you are not flexible please take the RS. I have a RS and it is a great bike for the moutains too.


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

5'10, 33inch inseam... I ride a 56 r3sl. 100mm stem

If you are dropping the coin on an S3, get it professionally fit. IMHO.


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 on getting a fit.

I am 5'10.5" with 34in inseam and ride a 56" RS with 90mm stem. I love the fit of mine. I think you can make either of them work though with a proper fit by adjusting stem length and rise.


----------



## serious humour (Sep 29, 2007)

5'11" 33" inseam and a 56cm R3 SL is perfect


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

5"11 34" inseam 56 S3.. 130cm stem.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

5"10" 31" inseam 56 RS 90cm stem, love the set up and the ride. I was fitted.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Take your time and get a good fit, being comfortable on a 56 RS doesn't necessarily mean you'd be as comfortable on a 56 S3 with the difference in headtube length.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm 5ft11' with a 34 inseam, and I ride a 56cm.


----------



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

Something to think about may be whether you will race it or not.

Granted, you can make either 54 or 56cm fit you nicely, the wheelbase and seat-handlebar drop will be different, which may impact the handling of the bike. So, if you are planning on making a wicked fast recreational ride maybe the 56cm is more compliant and relaxed...otherwise, if you are looking at crit and circuit races maybe the faster handling of a shorter wheelbase is preferred....get it?

FYI, according to cervelo (http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=S32010#G) the head tube and wheelbase of the 56cm is 20mm longer than the 54cm...


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I am 5'11" and rather flexible, with somewhat short legs and longer arms/torso. I found a 54cm S1 fits me perfectly (S1 and S3 have exactly the same geometry, according to Cervelo). I could easily have taken a 56 and used a shorter stem, but I prefer the smaller frame/longer stem combo.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm 5' 11.5" and I ride an S3 56cm with a 110 stem -6. A 12cm drop from saddle to bar. I have a 34' inseam. Bike fits great.


----------

